# Heritage units website



## Guest (Aug 7, 2018)

Hello there! I created an account on the website for heritage units and it is not letting me send in a locomotive report because of security issues because I have a new account. It has over 24 hours and it is still not letting send in a report. I have tried to send a report in between the 24 hours and that doesn't work either. Someone please respond and tell me what to do. Thanks!


----------



## CCC1007 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi, thanks for posting to the Amtrak Unlimited Forum.

As far as I am aware, we don’t have any connection to the heritage units reporting site.

This is a forum set up and operated by fans of Amtrak that have many talents, and we try to be as helpful as possible.

I’m sure that if any of us can help out we will, but I don’t have the ability or authority to make any promises about that.

Hope this helps!

CCC1007


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 7, 2018)

As CCC said, we don't have any connection to the Heritage Units site. I would recommend you get help directly from them at this page.


----------

